# Quy trình và ưu điểm của độn thái dương



## luuanh95 (15/5/19)

Độn thái dương là một trong những phương pháp phẫu thuật làm đẹp được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay. Cùng tìm hiểu ưu nhược điểm và quy trình độn thái dương nhé

*Những ưu điểm vượt trội của độn thái dương*





​— Khắc phục được hầu hết các khuyết điểm của thái dương như: Thái dương lõm, thái dương hóp, thái dương không cân đối,… giúp bạn sở hữu vầng thái dương tròn đầy và tự nhiên.
— Quy trình thực hiện _độn thái dương_ nhanh chóng và đơn giản
— Là phương pháp phẫu thuật ít xâm lấn, không đau không sưng nề, không để lại sẹo và không cần thời gian nghỉ dưỡng.
— Chất liệu độn cao cấp có độ tương thích tuyệt đối với cơ thể giúp hạn chế sự đào thải và tránh được những biến chứng sau phẫu thuật.
— Thời gian duy trì kết quả lâu dài, có thể lên đến trọn đời.





​*Quy trình phẫu thuật độn thái dương*
— Bước 1: Kiểm tra sức khỏe tổng thể
— Bước 2: Đo vẽ, xác định vị trí
— Bước 3: Sát trùng và gây tê vùng
— Bước 4: Tiến hành phẫu thuật
— Bước 5: Đóng vết mổ và kết thúc phẫu thuật độn thái dương
Với kinh nghiệm nhiều năm hoạt động trong lĩnh vực phẫu thuật làm đẹp, thẩm mỹ viện VietCharm đã thực hiện hàng ngàn ca phẫu thuật độn thái dương thành công.


----------

